# Would you swim with dogs?



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's Molly swimming with one of our party guests. She's truly a party girl and a good time was had by all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy Molly has the right idea in how to spend the afternoon. All she needs is one of those Rachel Ray doggy smoothies and she'll be quite the diva.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha - too cute! Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh the sad miserable life of being a dog ... <LOL> What a load of fun, loved the music, and your party guest is a total hit with Molly


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Now that was fun!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

omgosh that was terrific!!! I was thinking "aww look... she think's she has to keep paddling!" and then... upt... there she was laying on the float hehehehe!!! Too precious!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Molly looks like she is queen of the pool. I love to swim with my pups. I thought for a minute she was going to jump on you while you were on the float. That is something that bama would do.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I love to swim with Honey! It makes pool time twice more fun.
Love the video,Molly is sure is a queen of her pool.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like Olympic material to me!!!!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

First of all I wish I had a pool. I would definitely swim with Shianna but she doesn't like it. We had one of those large family pools but she didn't like it. Molly sure enjoys it and your company too.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Molly looks like she is queen of the pool. I love to swim with my pups. I thought for a minute she was going to jump on you while you were on the float. That is something that bama would do.


I was taking the video, so that was one of our guests on the float. She would have jumped on me for sure but she uses some restraint with guests. She dumps my husband right off the float if he's on it. 

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Gotta love a pool party with the William Tell Overture...

May we come to your next party? It really looks like fun!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I swam with my two Goldens once thus far. It's a good idea to clip the nails first but the problem is that if other dogs are there too, you can still get scratched.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It's so hot and you tease us with a cool refreshing pool video!!! My little niece is watching this and wants to come over......CAN WE???? Molly is one lucky girl  I'd swim with her any day. Ike is just starting to get comfortable in water over his head. Thanks for the cool dip


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd love to swim with Molly - she knows how to enjoy herself


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

I honestly have to say this is one of the best videos I have ever seen!!! I am in tears laughing so hard. Thank you for sharing this, oh and if I had a pool my Golden would be in with me too


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Great video! Love the music too!


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

I just saw your post! Molly is too fun! 

My Molly dunks us too, if it makes you feel any better!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Hmmmm, So I guess swimin' with the dogs is more fun than sleepin' with the fishes......


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree... I wanted to jumb right in there with them! The last time I had my dogs in the pool they scratched and bruised me. I need to get some floats like that so they can't destroy them.



OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden said:


> I honestly have to say this is one of the best videos I have ever seen!!! I am in tears laughing so hard. Thank you for sharing this, oh and if I had a pool my Golden would be in with me too


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that looked like a fun time. I would rather swim wiht my dogs than most people I know


----------



## ksipola (Jan 23, 2008)

Hilarious!!! Makes Me Want To Buy My Dogs A 40,000$ Toy...a Backyard Pool Oasis!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

ksipola said:


> Hilarious!!! Makes Me Want To Buy My Dogs A 40,000$ Toy...a Backyard Pool Oasis!!!!


hahahaha... that's hillarious!!! A "toy"!!!


----------

